# Cemented friendship



## ed4copies (Jun 3, 2011)

Complete with Rebar!!

Thanks to my friend, JerrySambrook!!

He did all the work.  Dawn has been "hassling" him for several weeks to make the rebar pen blanks.  So, when they arrived, I made one for my personal use.

I think its a "keeper"!!

It is really re-bar, drilled to "just fit" the diplomat components---I think they look like they were "made for each other"!!

What do you think??


----------



## MarkD (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks great Ed. 
Does it add much weight to the pen?


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn Ed, almost 15K posts there.  

Pen looks interesting, I'd be curious as to the weight myself.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 3, 2011)

Alternate Ivory pen: 1.4oz
Rebar pen 1.8 oz
the pen blank alone weighs .4 oz

All on a scale made for weighing packages up to 70 pounds, so accuracy is subject to critique!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks a little "muddy" to me, Ed.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Nice work, Ed and Jerry! Ed, you ole fogey, I hope you used carbide tooling on this! Or else, your orders are gonna be later than usual.

Is the "mud" 3000 PSI or 5K?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool pen!  and it can double as a weapon!

If someone tries to rob you, just throw the pen at them. Guaranteed to
knock them out cold..


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 3, 2011)

*To CLARIFY!!*

I only had to "make the ends less shiny" and mount hardware--HE did the "iron work"!!

THIS is what I got from Jerry:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty cool and it does look like it was made for that kit. I bet it feels solid.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 3, 2011)

You said "when they arrived".  Does that mean your going to sell them?  If so, I'd like to get a few depending on price.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 3, 2011)

That's HAWT!!! I like it!!!


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wild looking!  These would be a great idea for those in the business of construction.  I've been wondering what kind of pen to do for my father who has done this type of work his entire life and this is probably the best looking idea I've seen thus far.  Awesome!!!


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 4, 2011)

Really unique idea, I like it a lot!


----------



## Boz (Jun 4, 2011)

You had better be carefull.  OSHA will get ahold of that andmake you put those orange caps on the end so you can't fall on it and hurt yourself.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Ed, 

I was inspired to make some of these some years ago and when construction outside our home to build an underground chamber of size I made one for the Steely contractor then others. There is a market in every Steel supply company.

I did learn the hard way that there are two types of Rebar one is softish ie designed for bending and the other almost tensile a good thing to know. I used Slimlines with Streamline centre bands. Rebar has two opposing threads that enable special fittings to be used in the industry

Look forward to your perhaps commercialising these pens without the title home of the original Rebar pen.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wizard (Jun 4, 2011)

Ed, That's a very manly looking pen and a true gift or buy for a construction worker or manager, civil engineer etc. Just don't let Dawn get a hold of it when she's mad at you. That pen at least looks like it could do some serious damage.....just kidding:wink:. Looks great Ed particularly with that set of components. I don't know if the rebar is too wide but it probably look good with a (Black Titanium...if they make them)  Rinehart or with the Black Titanium Magnetic  Vertex each with their hardware nuts and bolts type appearance...just musing.
Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Rebar Clicker*

I had a request for a more "Durable" Click Pen for the father of a girl I work with.  She said he had very rough skin from working with concrete all his life.  She bought him a nice pen (Corn Cob) from me one time but he wore it out (literally), so I made this as a replacement without charge.  I saw it again the other day and it looks the same now as it did then so my mission was accomplished. It is not as heavy as you might think.  I did not weigh it specifically but he is a "big" guy, so he loved it.


----------



## Nikitas (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a question... I can drill these but I dont see any use of the brass tube...are they used?? I can drill them close enough that I can press the parts in but I know the tube give a little for the pen parts.....


----------



## renowb (Jun 4, 2011)

Now that is cool!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jun 4, 2011)

I sent Ed a pm and they will be offering these on their site.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2011)

Nikitas said:


> I have a question... I can drill these but I dont see any use of the brass tube...are they used?? I can drill them close enough that I can press the parts in but I know the tube give a little for the pen parts.....



I don't know about the Rebar with out tubes, I've done a bunch of Aluminum with out tubes and no problem just went .0015 under size on the bore, but aluminum does have some give, I've used 6061t-6 with good results, tried it with 7075 and they would crack, and mess up the nib in particular. I think the rebar would have to be ON size, and maybe locktighted in, But since these are on a Diplomat or Sierra style, why not drill the nib on size and then drill the top about a 1/2 in deep with a 27/64? Tube it and press the finial and cap in the brass?


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 4, 2011)

That's pretty cool Ed. I certainly would carry a pen like that around.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 4, 2011)

As I said, I am a "pen-assembler" on this one.

The top went into the drilled hole (no brass), fit beautifully.  No Loctite on this one--


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2011)

Ed it's a cool pen. definitely a "workin mans" pen!!


----------

